# Had my WHITE door resprayed...



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

... last year due to a stone chip in middle of door, and had all sorts of problems due to mismatched colour. They eventually sprayed the front wing and the door. The door where the chip hit is around 400µ with other areas less. There is still definitely a *very* slight colour difference between the door and rear quarter, which is visible only in certain lights from certain angles, if you're looking for it. Of course, I can see it! The front wing also had dirt under the lacquer under the bonnet, where you can't see it unless the bonnet is open.

This is an AUDI approved body shop. I complained to Audi UK and went through lots of trouble to get to this stage, and it's made me lose lots of the love and enthusiasm I had for my car. I've put up with it over the winter, but now it's getting a bit better weather and the car is staying cleaner for longer, it's bugging me a bit, as I know it should have been perfect. ALTHOUGH I worry that I'll always see it. Heck sometimes I think the passenger door is the same, when that definitely hasn't been sprayed - same with other cars, sometimes I think I see things. Actually, if there's anyone from near CW5 who would like to give an opinion, that'd be wicked...

I contacted Audi UK again (Jeremy Hicks' office) and they contacted the body shop who are apparently "disappointed to hear I'm still not happy" - yeh right, only because Audi are contacting you!!!

I was told I could have an independent inspection done on the paint work at the repair centre, and if there is a problem, the body shop will cover the inspection cost and repair. If there isn't, I foot the inspection cost. I know for definite there is a mismatch, but you need the right light and the right eye for it, I think. But I also know there is dirt under the lacquer on the wing, which you can't see unless you're in the engine bay. Surely based on this alone it should be unacceptable (this doesn't bother me much though)

The thing is, I don't want that body shop touching the car again, I don't know if the door should even be sprayed again, as it's been sprayed a few times. What should I do? Could I ask for a new door??? Is that going too far, do I really want a new door? Should I bother with the inspection? If I do, I DON'T want it at the repair centre, they can come to my house and do it there, as I don't want anyone from the body shop present to influence the decision, as I know they would.

Help!

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## marshallR (Jan 23, 2008)

In shortfall.....
Having a new door wont change anything as its not the repair your not happy with its the paint match. 
The only way to solve the problem is probably to blend into the 1/4 panel

Unfortuntly if you go to another bodyshop you may get the same problem again especially if all they are going to do is repaint the door again.

If there is dirt in the paint then you have nothing to loose and wont have to pay for the inspection as its justified

Hope that helps


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

marshallR said:


> In shortfall.....
> Having a new door wont change anything as its not the repair your not happy with its the paint match.
> The only way to solve the problem is probably to blend into the 1/4 panel
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I'm thinking new door as the thickness is getting quite high now? I was told you can only paint a panel "so much." Obviously if it the inspection was to come back and say there is a colour mismatch, then I would have the body shop responsible foot the bill for a full side respray at another body shop, since it's their fault. It's difficult because although it's out slightly, it's not too bad at all, I can see it but do I want to risk it being repaired to a worse standard????


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you can keep painting a panel over and over , trouble is stonechips will look like crators when they happen

and its possible that the panel can take on a ripply /blotchy effect ...but they could block sand it to straighten it and remove some of the thickness


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Im not sure who told you 'can only paint a panel so much' clearly they are not qualified and should not give up the day job!!


----------



## sarah_a3 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Scott,
would you mind telling me who you contacted at Audi UK. I'm having major issues with the audi approved bodyshop in Leicester who are prone to lying and churning out poor attempts at repairs. I now have a bumper that is darker than my car and an admission that it hasn't even been totally repainted as per the quote but just smart repaired instead! After 3 attempts at the repair my bumper is caked in lacquer and looks obviously messed around with so i'd like to contact Audi UK about it but just don't know who to contact.

cheers
Sarah


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Sarah,

Sorry to hear that. It's so frustrating! I think I recognise you off Audi Sport. I'd e-mail Jeremy Hicks' office on [email protected] and his PA (or one of them) will get back to you.

Cheers,
Scott (I'm Scott on AS btw)


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

griffy08 said:


> Im not sure who told you 'can only paint a panel so much' clearly they are not qualified and should not give up the day job!!


I think I read it on here, so I may have got it wrong! 

Thanks for the opinions everyone. Again, if there's anyone from the Cheshire area (or nearby) I'd love an opinion on the paint job. Any more suggestions greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

White is a pig to match, you will have to blend it in to the panels touching that door.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a truely independent engineers report, costs about £75 for a decent one (paint inspection only) and send a copy to Audi, use this as a stick to beat them with as they will just treat you as Joe public who knows bugger all. 

Stop messing around with 'approved' Audi bodyshops and do some research into a proper place to do the re-work, tell Audi you want it done there rather than the second rate place they approved. After it's all done then get them to pay for the engineers report you had to have done.
If they don't play ball then take them to court with your independent report in hand.

Simple as that :thumb:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mate Im Sorry to hear this but i agree with the above, I dont know how Audi 'approve' their approved body shops but they are almost always useless...........


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Rundie said:


> Get a truely independent engineers report, costs about £75 for a decent one (paint inspection only) and send a copy to Audi, use this as a stick to beat them with as they will just treat you as Joe public who knows bugger all.
> 
> Stop messing around with 'approved' Audi bodyshops and do some research into a proper place to do the re-work, tell Audi you want it done there rather than the second rate place they approved. After it's all done then get them to pay for the engineers report you had to have done.
> If they don't play ball then take them to court with your independent report in hand.
> ...


Thanks mate. Much appreciated ~ any suggestions of somewhere I can get a decent paint inspection? I'm in Cheshire, (CW5) but work in Birmingham. Audi UK HQ's have suggested a company, but they said it's around £200.


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

Scott2 said:


> but they said it's around £200.


That about what I've juts paid to have mine resprayed.


----------



## takemetothepub (Feb 5, 2010)

My 2p is that if you can see a difference in the panels resprayed at the moment, that difference will get bigger and bigger each year. So if in 5 years you decide to sell anyone looking at the car will notice it and bring the value down. 

End of the day if they are unable to match a colour completely they should not have taken on the job. Doesn't matter if it's only under certan lights or angles or not


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

takemetothepub said:


> My 2p is that if you can see a difference in the panels resprayed at the moment, that difference will get bigger and bigger each year. So if in 5 years you decide to sell anyone looking at the car will notice it and bring the value down.
> 
> End of the day if they are unable to match a colour completely they should not have taken on the job. Doesn't matter if it's only under certan lights or angles or not


+1 Its so hard to get good work done nowadays and all you get after is these kind of drab excuses your getting,


----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

same here, car park dent on my alfa passenger door was a nightmare to get fixed to a decent level of finish.
even when it was done so i couldnt see the dent anymore (took them 3 tries) i was still sure there was a slight difference in the metallic flake content between door and rear panel. 
i never really felt the same about the alfa after that as every time i walked past it i saw a big mismatched door..


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott2 said:


> Thanks mate. Much appreciated ~ any suggestions of somewhere I can get a decent paint inspection? I'm in Cheshire, (CW5) but work in Birmingham. Audi UK HQ's have suggested a company, but they said it's around £200.


Hi mate, I'm based in Herts so not much help. 
What I did was to use an independent insurance assesor/engineer who was qualified with letters after his name. Look in the phone book/yellow pages and the net and give a few a call, you really shouldn't be looking at more than £100 for an inspection and report.
Make sure you explain what you want the report for and the fact it's for paintwork/repair only. Don't go for an RAC type report or general inspection, you just want the affected area dealt with.

I used this method for a brand new car I rejected, turned out the entire side had been damaged and badly repaired and we weren't told prior to picking it up. I found that the dealers are pretty much 'protected' by their UK bosses, the consumer is largely treated like 'something that will go away', that is until you show them you mean business with an engineers report.
This method has worked in mine and another friends case, he was getting the same lack of interest from a UK Head office of a car firm and I kept pushing for him to get a report done, he finally did and things started moving


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks all, it's really, really appreciated. I will start looking for someone to produce the report. What should I push for? The car to be repaired at a different body shop? A new door, or spray over the panels, bearing in mind certain areas of the door will be around 500u at that point. What do you reckon my chances of a replacement car would be (I'm not holding my breath....but I don't see how I can ever go back to feeling the same about this car, after looking at sh*te repairs for almost a year and knowing how much crap is on my door!)

I'm meeting a member off this forum on Saturday, so I'm going to get an opinion off him. :buffer:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

If you would like an inspection and a report give me a shout. 

Was it a bodyshop in Birmingham by any chance?


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Midlands Detailing said:


> If you would like an inspection and a report give me a shout.
> 
> Was it a bodyshop in Birmingham by any chance?


Thanks, will do. It was a body shop in Crewe which is VW/Audi approved. I won't post the name just yet but if you search it should be fairly easy to find. :wall:


----------



## sarah_a3 (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks Scott, i will try emailing Audi and see what they say. got a second opinion on my colour match from another bodyshop who agreed with me but it has become irrelevant now since the audi approved people have admitted to smart repairing only when my original quote said 'repaint the bumper'. it's just so frustrating isn't it! why don't people do work as if it's their own car and take some pride in doing a good job?! shame you arent nearer leicester we could have compared shoddy audi approved work!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Scott2 said:


> Thanks, will do. It was a body shop in Crewe which is VW/Audi approved. I won't post the name just yet but if you search it should be fairly easy to find. :wall:


Ah, cool. Did a report for a guy who had had a straightforward repair ruined (back bumper) by an Audi approved bodyshop in Birmingham.


----------



## Beemer4me (May 3, 2007)

Hi, I truly sympathise with you as I am at the moment enduring a similar issue with a so called "Audi Approved" Accident Repair Centre.

I have a 2009 A3 Black Edition Sportback (4,000 Miles) which was unfortunately involved in a no fault RTA on the 2nd January when a third party crashed into the rear. I have to comment that I would not wish to be in safer car as my A3 only suffered minor damage when compared to the third party vehicle which was "totalled".

Against the wishes of my Insurers and as my A3 was only 9 months old I insisted that the repairs to my A3 were carried out at a "Audi Approved" bodyshop. As there is only one "Audi Approved" Accident Repair Centre in Birmingham I had little (or no) choice of garage. Admittedly the Audi Garage in question did not present itself in the remotest like anything connected to the Audi brand, it was a very old building and very dimly lit, but with R8's, A5/4's and Q7/5's as well as other "premium" brand cars all being repaired at this garage I assumed that I had made the right choice. How wrong was this assumption to be!! My problems with this "Audi Approved" Accident Repair Centre begun after I received a telephone call from the accident repairers that after 6 weeks in their possession my A3 was finally ready for collection. I duly sent my hubby to appraise my A3.

Upon attending the repair centre prior to collection of my A3 (on what my hubby calls a "snagging" visit) my hubby pointed out numerous scatches, scuffs and blemishes affecting the roof, bonnet, doors, rear quarter panels and even the rear bumper that was replaced and repainted which had scuffs on the edge. My hubby also brought to their attention the fact that the rear light cluster had not been fitted correctly too.

Given assurances that my A3 would be ready on the next visit a re-sheduled collection date was given. 4 Days later my hubby attended the "Audi Approved" garage yet again for collection of my A3. Yet again he pointed out discrepancies with the paintwork on my A3. on the FOURTH visit all appeared OK so I collected my car.

On the following weekend, and when at last the sunshine came out I decided to wash my A3. What I did discover at this time and one that left me so angry was the evident heavy swirls and halo marks in the paintwork. Obviously done by someone in the workshop who does not know how to use a polisher.



















My hubby duly returned my A3 back to the "Audi Approved" Repair Centre to submit a formal complaint. This complaint obviously did not go down too well as they were at first very reluctant to even acknowledge it was their doing!!

Eventually it was agreed upon to polish the whole car.

Some 3 weeks later and still no contact from the repair centre my hubby made contact. He was duly passed onto a senior member of the repair centre who confirmed that they would only be polishing the areas of bodywork to which they repaired, and not the whole car as previously agreed. My hubby found this to be unacceptable and then proceeded to contact my Insurers, Audi Customer services (Whom cut him off!) and the Audi Dealership from where the Audi Approved Accident Centre in question was recommended.

My insurance company although willing to liaise with the repair centre they confirmed that they were powerless to act as I did not use one of their approved repairers, and the Audi Dealer Principal confirmed that as the repair centre in question was not owned or Audi AG had no "Holding" over the way this private business was run she was powerless to make the garage repair my A3, although she did say to her credit that she would contact the garage and act as the "peace maker" in this sad state of affairs. So there was basically nothing that could be done other than accepting what the garage had already proposed, that being a part polish of my A3.

Reluctantly I accepted the part polish, which although has corrected some of the defects in the paint of my A3, the paintwork is far from the condition it was prior to visiting this so called "Audi Approved" Accident Repair Centre.

In the meantime I called upon the services of "Midlands Detailing" (Paul) who attended my address to appraise and compile a written report on the condition of the paintwork on my A3. Paul also confirmed what corrective measures were required in order to bring the paintwork back to its former state.

Most recently I sought legal advice on this matter and was informed that although I could bring a civil case against the repair centre, the cost would outweigh any gains and it would be doubtful if the case would be successful.

It does look as though I either accept defeat and pay to have the paintwork on my A3 corrected by a private company which does incense me as why should I pay for someone elses poor workmanship? (Especially when they are trading and using the "Audi" brand Name) or I contact Audi UK.

Tracy


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

sarah_a3 said:


> thanks Scott, i will try emailing Audi and see what they say. got a second opinion on my colour match from another bodyshop who agreed with me but it has become irrelevant now since the audi approved people have admitted to smart repairing only when my original quote said 'repaint the bumper'. it's just so frustrating isn't it! why don't people do work as if it's their own car and take some pride in doing a good job?! shame you arent nearer leicester we could have compared shoddy audi approved work!


Good luck! I work in Birmingham but rarely drive here. However if you're around Birmingham any time let me know. :wave:


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Beemer4me said:


> Hi, I truly sympathise with you as I am at the moment enduring a similar issue with a so called "Audi Approved" Accident Repair Centre.
> 
> I have a 2009 A3 Black Edition Sportback (4,000 Miles) which was unfortunately involved in a no fault RTA on the 2nd January when a third party crashed into the rear. I have to comment that I would not wish to be in safer car as my A3 only suffered minor damage when compared to the third party vehicle which was "totalled".
> 
> ...


Hi Tracy,

I feel for you........ but definately don't admit defeat! E-mail exactly what you posted here, with pics, to [email protected], who is the Head of Audi UK. One of his PA's will get back to you within a few days and they will contact the body shop on your behalf. The body shop WILL act as they have the Head of Audi UK's PA contacting them and they would lose a lot of business if Audi pull their "approval"

:devil:

Good luck!

P.S. I know which body shop you mean, I took mine there for a quote and carried on past, I didn't like the look of it!!


----------



## Beemer4me (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for your reply and support Scott. 

Although I would like to get my A3 paintwork back to the standard of finish it was before this so called "Audi Approved" bodyshop ruined it, it appears that unless I pay for the repair myself I will have to rely on the bodyshop in question to carry out the paint rectification. And this is where the sticking point is. After 5 attempts to rectify the paintwork of my A3 (and failed!) I have lost all faith in the ability of this bodyshop to be able to achieve a satisfactory result or reach the standards as recommended by Audi. It has got to the stage now where the "customer" relationship has unfortunately and irrecoverably broken down. So unless Audi UK are prepared to pay for the paintwork on my A3 to be corrected then it looks as if I will have to pay myself.

What I would advise any Audi car owners out there who have the misfortune of having to have a body or paint repair to their Audi car, tread very carefully! It does appear that the "Audi Approved" status is a "badge" that can be brought! And the standards of workmanship and customer care in these so called "Audi approved" repair centres and the stories of unhappy customers is truly shocking! 

Tracy


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Beemer4me said:


> Thanks for your reply and support Scott.
> 
> Although I would like to get my A3 paintwork back to the standard of finish it was before this so called "Audi Approved" bodyshop ruined it, it appears that unless I pay for the repair myself I will have to rely on the bodyshop in question to carry out the paint rectification. And this is where the sticking point is. After 5 attempts to rectify the paintwork of my A3 (and failed!) I have lost all faith in the ability of this bodyshop to be able to achieve a satisfactory result or reach the standards as recommended by Audi. It has got to the stage now where the "customer" relationship has unfortunately and irrecoverably broken down. So unless Audi UK are prepared to pay for the paintwork on my A3 to be corrected then it looks as if I will have to pay myself.
> 
> ...


I havnt quoted your Big one but Iv read it and that terrible Tracy I feel for you


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Beemer4me said:


> Thanks for your reply and support Scott.
> 
> Although I would like to get my A3 paintwork back to the standard of finish it was before this so called "Audi Approved" bodyshop ruined it, it appears that unless I pay for the repair myself I will have to rely on the bodyshop in question to carry out the paint rectification. And this is where the sticking point is. After 5 attempts to rectify the paintwork of my A3 (and failed!) I have lost all faith in the ability of this bodyshop to be able to achieve a satisfactory result or reach the standards as recommended by Audi. It has got to the stage now where the "customer" relationship has unfortunately and irrecoverably broken down. So unless Audi UK are prepared to pay for the paintwork on my A3 to be corrected then it looks as if I will have to pay myself.
> 
> ...


I'm sure if you speak to Audi UK they will work something out with the garage. Tell Audi you don't want them working on the car again and you would like to take it elsewhere for the paint correction.

I spoke to Audi earlier and told them I was going to get a paint inspection done by a third party and not by Audi's recommended assessor, and I would then expect the work required (suggested by the third party) to be carried at a body shop of my choice at no cost to myself. I also made it clear that I would not take it to another Audi approved repairer. It went down better than I thought it would...


----------



## Tigrances (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm having issues with my previous dealer at the moment. Bought a new silver TT a couple years ago and i have 4 spots (pooling) on the bonet which only shows up in certain light - had this since delivery but only noticed it about 2 months later. It took them a while, but Audi Australia rejected that the pooling was factory - Which means the dealership has touched up and repainted or did they??. So now i'm in the process of trying to get the dealership to pay for the bonnet and door skirting to be re-sprayed (photo's are posted on an old thread).

I've moved interstate since, but thankfully i have a local Audi dealership who is on my side and a panel shop who i trust completely (sounds like this is a blessing!!). How much in-fighting and finger pointing i'm going to have to put up with i'm not sure.......

my sound system amp decided to stop the other day so i've had 2 weeks without music. TT isn't the best for engine noise


----------

